#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travellers HUB >  >  Which is your most like travel destination and why?

## Bhavya

At the moment, I am super-obsessed with going to Batticalo. I love to soak my feet in the golden sun-kissed sandy beaches of Batticalo. In fact love to watch ocean waves sitting at the sand sore. it calm my mind and gives me immense amount of peace and content.Yes I am a beach girl  :Wink: . So guys, which is your most like travel destination and why?

----------

